# Fail2ban blockiert thunderbird



## Oron (28. Juli 2012)

Hello

Zuesrt entschuldigung wenn man Deutsches nicht perfekt ist 

Wen Fail2ban aktiviert ist, kann ich nicht die e-mail aufnehmen mit thunderbird.
Trozdem die Computer-Andschluss 143 auf ist im firewall.

Was musst man konfigurieren ?

Danke für eure antwort und rate.


----------



## nowayback (28. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wenn dir englisch lieber ist, kannst du dein Problem auch hier beschreiben: HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials - Powered by vBulletin

---> if you would write in english, you can use the english forums here: HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials - Powered by vBulletin


Zu deinem Problem:
fail2ban sollte Thunderbird nicht beeinträchtigen solange du das richtige Passwort eingibst. 
Sollte das dein Problem nicht beheben wäre die mail.log interessant, sowie der Ausschnitt aus der fail2ban.log in der der Client geblockt wird.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Oron (28. Juli 2012)

Hello

Danke für die antwort ich verstehe besser Deutsch als english
Nur schon lang mehr Deutsch sprochen.

Ich shaue mal die mail.log und fail2ban.log an.


----------

